# Jello Yogurt ?



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Please clarify the process 

*** So I heat the milk till bubbles around the pan edge , add the 1/4 c. powdered milk and then cool down and add 1/2 c. yogurt to inoculate with good bacteria, put in my yogurt maker and process for 6 hours for REGULAR PLAIN YOGURT ***

Soooo for the jello flavored type ... What do I do ? When do I add the jello ? Do I cook it in my yogurt maker for 6 hours with the added jello in it ? How much jello do I add to 1 qt. hot milk ? Can I use sugar free jello ?

 The reason I ask is that I followed the *** process above and then added 1 package of sugar free jello and cooked it for 6 hrs..... It's runny and the texture is not smooth, I stirred it good and put in fridge to hopefully firm up but it taste great but not like flavored store bought yogurt , it's still chilling and firming up,I hope :/


How do you make yours ?
THANKS,Linda


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Today the jello/yogurt is horrible , there is 2 layers of yogurt .. the thinner on top and the creamy on bottom and both are uck :blush


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I tried that particular experiment last week. Same sort of results as you, except that my creamier layer was on top and I had almost jello on the bottom. (I didn't use sugar free, though, just regular jello.) Yucko. I think that the acid in the jello (read the ingredients on the side...there are a couple of different acids added "for tartness"...at least in the kind I tried) curdled the milk (I was thinking that the jello-like stuff on the bottom was made from whey!) and also changed the pH so that the yogurt culture didn't work. Blech. The chickens didn't even like it.

Now, I have no problem at all using plain unflavored gelatin (like Knox).


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:laughcry same as my yucky stuff and it did curdle my milk ........... how and when do you add the knox ??


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have tried it at a couple of different times and it seems to work best for me if I add it when the milk is still cold. I whisk it in VERY well and then I heat the milk (I heat mine to 180), whisking occasionally so it doesn't get a skin on it or get lumpy if the gelatin doesn't get evenly distributed. I put in two envelopes of Knox for every gallon of milk.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't tried jello but I am thinking you add it after the yogurt is made.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno. I tried searching and nothing helpful came up. Just was thinking that if you added it after the yogurt was made, you'd get color and flavor but not added thickness. But obviously it doesn't work the other way! I wonder if anyone has actually done it successfully or if they just thought it might work since plain gelatin works. It would be cool if it did...I think that the kids would love it. I have also tried using powdered drink mix...the acids in that essentially made ricotta or cottage cheese...instantly. Who wants to eat lemon flavored ricotta? I guess I could have made a cheesecake, huh?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

HHMMm :/ ..... I will try the knox and leave the jello alone BUT may try stirring in a Tablespoon or 2 of instant pudding mix after the yogurt is finished and cooled down .


----------



## PattyS (Jul 5, 2008)

When I make my yogurt, I add the knox gelatin to the cold milk, whisking it in thoroughly. After the yogurt is cooled and set, I make jello. I use the 1 cup of boiling water like the directions on the box of jello say, then I add one cup of yogurt in place of the cold water. My family loves it! 

Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good Patty
I found this on another board and yes you would mix in the jello after the yogurt is made. at the point where you would put fruit in.
Decided to try making my own yogurt the other day. I love yogurt, but it's a luxury that I can rarely afford, so being able to make it myself means saving a whole lot of money.

I found a recipe for making it in my slow cooker, tried it, and it is YUMMY!

You need:
1/2 gallon milk (start with whole milk the first time, as it will turn out better. Lower fat milks will make a thinner yogurt.)
1/4 cup plain yogurt (this is the bacterial starter)
slow cooker
fruit of your choice for flavoring
plain gelatin (optional - will make the yogurt thicker, more like store bought)
towels

Put the 1/2 gallon of milk in the slow cooker and turn it on warm. Heat for 2 1/2 hours. Turn off the slow cooker, let milk sit for 3 hours.

Take 2 cups of the milk from the slow cooker, and add it to 1/4 cup of plain yogurt. Stir. Add back to the rest of the milk. Stir. Put lid back on slow cooker, and wrap it in towels for insulation.

Let sit for 8 to 10 hours.

When you come back to it, you'll have a nice yogurt!

Add fruit for flavoring, store in refrigerator. Will be good for about a week, if your family doesn't eat it all first!

Save the last 1/4 cup of your yogurt to use as a starter for the next batch! 
__________________


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

THANKS Patty and Sondra ! Sounds GREAT and I am making some up now  , OH ...hsMom .. Lemon cheesecake sounds DELISH to me !


I also wonder about the snowcone flavorings and the other bottle flavorings that people put in coffee ... also the instant pudding mixes .... anyone tried mixing them into yogurt as I am a bug fan of yogurt ... guess if it turns out runny but taste good.. I can always make ice cream outta it


----------

